# Good Bike shops in Houston?



## Newf Nut (May 3, 2004)

In shopping for my first road bike, geographic location has severly limited my access to bikes. I have been able to ride a Trek 5200 and looked at Giant, Specialized, and Cannondale which were always a size or two off. In two weeks I will be in Houston with plenty of time for some test riding (will have at least 5 or 6 days free). Can anyone recommend a few good shops in the area, especially those with Colnago or Pinarello (these bikes are calling to me in my dreams). Also, what should I expect from some of the higher end bike shops. Will they have several sizes built, or just one or two and me hoping to find my size?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you have that much free time, get over to a bike shop in San Antonio called Brittons bikes. They are a Colnago dealer and have lots in stock to ride and drool over.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

Newf Nut said:


> In shopping for my first road bike, geographic location has severly limited my access to bikes. I have been able to ride a Trek 5200 and looked at Giant, Specialized, and Cannondale which were always a size or two off. In two weeks I will be in Houston with plenty of time for some test riding (will have at least 5 or 6 days free). Can anyone recommend a few good shops in the area, especially those with Colnago or Pinarello (these bikes are calling to me in my dreams). Also, what should I expect from some of the higher end bike shops. Will they have several sizes built, or just one or two and me hoping to find my size?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


Most of the bike shops in Houston can get you Colnago...my personal favorites are Planetary, Boones, and Procycle. If you want a place where you can get Colnago or Pinarello, I recommend Bay Area Schwinn in Clear Lake...Tig used to work there.


----------

